# Multiple Netflix user profiles feature starts with Apple TV



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear Netflix: I like and appreciate that you provide recommendations for me for TV shows and movies to watch from your streaming service. And I understand that the choices you present to me are based on my viewing history. But you must know that it was my children that watched _The Amazing World of Gumball_ and not me. Therefore your recommendation for me to watch _Tom and Jerry: Musical Mayhem_ is moot. Yours: Happy Yet Frustrated








Have you ever thought of sending a letter similar to the above to Netflix in terms of the shows that it recommends that you watch from their service? Maybe you wouldn't use the word 'moot' and this will only apply if you share your Netflix account with other people and that you actually care about Netflix's recommendations. But if the recommendations were more personalized, would that be appreciated?

Well, a feature to improve the recommended watch list that was announced at the E3 conference in June this year has been rolled out, at least to the Netflix app on Apple TV. Each member of the household will be able to create their own profile, and will have their own watch history (no more being embarrassed by your viewing habits, they can be private now), and therefore their own list of recommendations that might actually be on point for them.

Will this cause some fights in the family for people using the wrong account, like I see that happens with my cousin's kids on their XBox when the little brother plays games using the bigger brother's profile? Will this cause frustration because there are more steps, or will this be a welcome feature?

My guess is those that appreciate the recommendations like the fictional person "Happy" who wrote the letter above will also appreciate this new feature.

With their own profile, each member of the household also gets their own avatar as well. Those users that setup individual profiles on the DVD-to-mail Netflix service will see them show up on their Apple TV. And now parental controls can be setup on a per profile basis, a welcome feature for parents I am sure. No more parental control across the board which could be frustrating for the older viewers with less viewing restrictions.

Other Netflix apps beyond Apple TV will be able to see the new Netflix profiles feature in action likely by the end of the summer.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is good news. More profiles the better. What I watch and what the kids watch are 100% opposite. I don't want to see "My little Pony" nor "Thomas the Train".. lol.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

This would be GREAT!!..I have 3 kids, ranging from 5 to 11, so this is a much needed upgrade!! :bigsmile:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree and will welcome the day I no longer get recommendations for shows / movies that are based on what my 2yr old grandson watched the last time he was at my house.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

While this seems like a great idea...does it really have an alternative purpose?
Is netflix seeing how many people are using an account? Will they then change their agreement to implement a policy of more than three accounts on an account will require an additional fee?
Whats pegged as a consumer plus sometimes has a purpose of its own. Its the smart way of getting what you want out of a consumer. Determining the true number of user on an account.
Just saying...good be...who knows:devil:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While adding profiles benefits the consumer by showing similar shows/movies per profile, it does give marketing data for netflix.. They can break down their members to see what shows are worth keeping and which are not. In the end, it is all about data mining and I am sure Netflix will use the numbers to see if multiple users should be charged later or not. For now, anyways, netflix is ok with sharing accounts. We shall see how this plays out for sure.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

This will be a huge improvement in the Netflix experience and I hope they implement it across all platforms. In my household there is rarely more than one Netflix user active at a time but we are all under one account. During the day it is generally children's programming that dominates. I don't use the account for viewing adult content on a daily basis. What happens is that all the recommended titles are directed toward the most frequent viewer, my three year old. Lame...


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

It works on the PS3 now


----------



## EricJ (Jul 22, 2013)

I have wanted this for years, my 14 yr old daughter has been the primary Netflixer in my house and I cant wait for her to get her own profile. Now that I have DirecTV, we do not use Netflix as much but it still serves a purpose to my family.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I've found that it does work over the HTPC. Until recently, I could not add titles to watch instantly queue under my login (wife is primary account holder :dizzy but now I can!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It also doesn't seem to work on Sony BDP's tried looking for the option but it doesn't exist.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I suspect Netflix is rolling it out in phases. First with the various streaming devices such as AppleTV and then others. Once they see how receptive the profiles are, they will push it forward so that all devices that get Netflix get the update.


----------



## HanaS (Aug 9, 2013)

it would make my life alot easier if this happened...


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^^ agreed ^^^^


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got an email from netflix, went to the web site and was able to add profiles for everyone in my house. Then got on netflix via my streaming blu-ray player and it asked who was watching  .


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Good to know. I will have to try it.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

confirmed again on PC. Now the website asks "who's watching?" with an alternative of adding a profile. :TT


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes. I also confirmed for pc. Works perfectly. Now, everything is tailored to what the profile is. Finally. I guess the rollout is going to be a great success for netflix!


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

This is awesome. I will definitely set up a profile for my kid.


----------

